# UK bedding and fleece help!



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Hiya all 

Just wondered what a good choice of loose bedding is (I've heard Carefresh is too dusty) and I'm not sure on any alternative readily available in the UK so any advice on that would be good. Also, I plan on lining the cage with fleece but I don't know what to put under it as an absorbent? 

I've not got any ratties yet (or a cage!!! It's due for delivery) but I'm going to stock up now 1. whilst I have excess money and 2. whilst I still have petsathome discount 

Obviously nothing has to be from petsathome but any advice in general would be of a great help to me


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I used to use carefresh, but it was really stinky! So then I tried back-2-nature (available from pets at home), its suitable for a variety of small animals, and I've found it's really good for odour control http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...-2-nature-small-animal-bedding-and-litterIt's made from recycled paper and is environmentally friendly, it's available in two different sizes  I don't use any fleece so can't help there  I tend to use back-2-nature as a substrate


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I've heard people say good things about shredded cardboard, which is available to order from Rat Rations. If you're going for fleece, I like to put a layer of puppy pads under mine to absorb wee. I also use BioCatolet recycled paper pellets in my litter tray which is available from pets at home. The rats seem to like it


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

*Adeliek* - Thank you for that! The price is really good too so I think I'll invest in some Back-2-Nature 

*Kitterpuss* - I never thought of puppy pads! They sell them in my local Home Bargains for pennys too so looks like I'll have to take a trip over there! And I didn't even think you could use cat litter for for the litter trays! Thats genius to know!

Thank you both  Everyones so helpful on this forum, it's so nice!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

As long as it's paper based cat litter and not clay etc. I used to use a corn gradual one from Zooplus.Com that was quite good too. This forum is fab, they've helped me out so much with my boys. Glad you're finding it useful too


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I need to order quite a bit off Zooplus (just got my cage off there) so I'll look into corn gradual too! They've got discount codes out at the moment and free delivery over £29! So I might have a little shopping spree for my future ratties and of course, not forgetting about my 2 resident feline babies!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I got my cage from them too  Zooplus is excellent, always have great deals and delivery is surprisingly fast considering it's all the way from Germany. Pets sure empty our pockets fast don't they?


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh they truly do! I can't help but spoil my animals rotten and I find myself sitting there on a Saturday, no money to go the pub whilst my cats run around with their new 28th toy of the week!! Bloody things don't half get in my heart


----------



## Melfimoo (Aug 15, 2014)

I am using hemp stuff just now that I got off zooplus. It's quite expensive but it's really good. I also bought for of the finacard stuff. I plan to mix them together the make the hemp last a bit longer and eventually toilet train. I was in ikea and the have hemp washing up Cloths. I plan on using them with the fleece eventually.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Ooooo, I'm not far from an Ikea so I'll go and have a browse (plus it gives me and excuse to spend £40 on vases and jars that I don't need really haha!)


----------



## Melfimoo (Aug 15, 2014)

I got a bunch of their cheap fleeces too. and made some liners today and also a thing thats made up of lots of circles for hangoing ties and belts up in wardrobe.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

You're making me wanna go to Ikea now.  Impossible to leave without buying random tealight holders I don't even need  

Gotta love Primark for cheapo fleece too - I got a massive double bed sized fleece there for 6 quid.


----------



## Melfimoo (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh I forgot about primark


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

When we moved to our house, we went to idea and I now own about 40+ candle holders/jars/vases/petal bowls... I don't even know why! I just get carried away 

Ooooo Primark! Never thought of that... I'm up city centre tomorrow so I'll look in Primark and the market :')


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

If you don't mind mess then hemp is brilliant. If you do then chopped card is probably the best, plus if you can find it locally it is very cheap. I get mine locally for less t than £6 for a25kg bale from a builders merchant or near by Farm Shop. If your going to ikea get a tie hanger to. They are rings woven together which make brill cargo nets


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I loooove finacard for the main cage substrate and bio-catolet litter for the litter box. I've tried so many different litters, including back2nature (which I didn't find as absorbent as bio-catolet), but I think this is the best as far as absorbency and odour control.

Fleece wise, I recommend looking in Dunhelm Mill. I don't know if these shops run nationwide or not but I got some really pretty fleece from there before, and a decent quantity out of just one fleece as well.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

How did I not think about primark for fleece!? However I now also want to go to ikea! I love their big vanilla candles yummy, I quite like the food there as well...bit weird


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I got my fleece from Primark the weekend just gone! £2.50 for a huge throw! Got it in gray and blue as we're having boys so I can add as I go


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Love Primark! I got an awesome animal print throw from there that I made into liners. My boys have animal print hammocks too, and pink shelves/litter trays  Challenging gender stereotypes one rat at a time over here


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

You'd think as a same sex couple we'd be all up for challenging stereotypes (I am, its her!). One day she came home to see our two male cats in pink collars with little rainbows on them. I thought they were cute!!!! She disagreed :')


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Ahah! I love it! You shall have to sneak them back on when she's not looking


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

She hid them  Then we moved in March 2014 and I haven't found them yet! I swear this is why we never have female pets, she fears the pink I would throw around (I loooooove pink haha)


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

In the 19th century pink was considered a boys colour. Tell her you're just being old fashioned


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Thats the most genius thing I've ever heard haha! I'm home before her today (HOPEFULLY my Savic Rat & Ferret Cage Royal Suite 95 will be delivered today!!) so I might just go home and coat everywhere in pink items HA. Give her a right shock


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Oooh I'm so jealous! I'd love to upgrade to that cage but my living room is quite small and awkwardly shaped. Post pics once you're set up!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm dedicating my whole spare room to the rat babies, walls full of climbable shelfing and the whole bunch! My PC is going in there too so I can spend my time in there working and playing  I will do!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Sounds divine! Maybe I should kick out my flatmate and turn her room into a rattie paradise! If only my rats could pay rent...


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Haha I would! We stuck lucky finding a 3 bedroom house to rent for the same price our 1 bedroom was! Our 1st "spare bedroom" is dedicated to the cats and the 2nd will be to the rats! Much rather have a house full of animals than humans any day ha!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I like your priorities!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Well who couldn't love little animals running around their house


----------

